# Mt. Hamilton Challenge



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

is a ride I look forward to. What's up with it? Their web site hasn't been updated for 2010. http://www.hillsidegraphics.com/hamilton-challenge/index.html


----------



## motosam07 (Sep 30, 2009)

that looks like fun


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

They are very late updating their web site. The same thing happened last year. The ride date is Saturday 4/24/2010. I got a flyer in the mail and it is definitely going ahead with the same route and organization as last year. It is a great ride, and I'm hoping to do it again.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

On April 10, Western Wheelers is doing the route (minus the Santa Clara bits) in reverse, which is something I've wanted to do. 

Either way, it's a beautiful route at this time of year.


----------

